# [SOLVED] DVD/CD drive not showing in BIOS



## Spaceghost (Jan 19, 2008)

Im have just put together the PC (almost), when turned on the dvd/cd drive is not recognised in the bios. It is working (opening, closing and trying to read discs) but when i put in the windows installation disc i get reboot and select proper boot device... 

Asus P5K motherboard
Dual core 6750 CPU
PSU 550 watts
SATA Hard disk which is showing in BIOS
DVD/CD is a Liteon DH-20A3H

Ive checked jumpers in all possiblities but its on its own cable to the only IDE connection, so i figure it should be master.
Checked with a new IDE cable with the same results.
I have run out of ideas now, any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: DVD/CD drive not showing in BIOS*

in the bios instead of auto detect set it to cdrom


----------



## Spaceghost (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Im not sure if this is what did it, but its working now!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it would have been it's specified in the manual


----------

